
Reply to Professor Dennett and Professor Searle (2006) [pdf] - scottdw
http://info.sjc.ox.ac.uk/scr/hacker/docs/Reply%20to%20Dennett%20and%20Searle.pdf
======
scottdw
Audio recording:
[http://info.sjc.ox.ac.uk/scr/hacker/AudioRecordings.html](http://info.sjc.ox.ac.uk/scr/hacker/AudioRecordings.html)

